# Dying ewe/healthy lamb



## Mindi (Apr 21, 2015)

One of our ewes is dying in the barn after trying everything we could to try and save her.  It's heartbreaking, her lamb was trying desperately to get her up, but we're now bottle feeding him and since he's a week and a half old and only knows mom's milk, he's struggling with the transition.  Today was the day we were going to move them out to their new pen too.  It sucks, we have a ewe that just lost her twins and has milk yet and a lamb with no mom, but she won't let him close at all.  Since he's a lone bottle baby, should we put him with the other moms and their babies and still bottle feed him?  I don't want him by himself, I know they don't do well alone.  

Can't tell you how hard it was with him in the alley way running back and forth calling for mom   We're trying!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 21, 2015)

so sorry to hear this  is there any way you could make him smell like one of her lambs or rub vanilla on the ewe's nose and on him so they smell the same


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Mindi!  Is she doing any better? How's her little guy doing? Best wishes for you all!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry about the ewe.   As far as your little guy and the bottle I would leave him with the other sheep provided they aren't mean to him. I have raised a few orphans and bottle baby goats in the general population and they do fine but it really will depend on your individual herd. The ewe that has milk will probably not accept him but can you pen her and let him nurse? Or maybe milk her???  Poor little guy, how said losing his mama.


----------



## tiana29 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have very limited experience (I have only had one bottle lamb) but I was told to cover the nostrils on the lamb when giving him the bottle because it encourages the sucking reflex and that worked great to get my lamb to take the bottle. I didn't cut off all his air but imagine what it feels like for them to nurse on moms teat if that makes sense. I kept my bottle lamb with me for four days (he was two days old when I pulled him from his mom) so that he impression onto me and then he went back with the flock. He cried a lot the first time I left him out there but he got over it and learned to be a sheep.


----------



## Mindi (Apr 21, 2015)

Sadly the momma died this morning  She had a bleeding ulcer and enlarged kidneys, but seems to be an isolated case, meaning there was nothing funky with the feed or anything that would have made her or the others ill.  Zuma is out with the herd and seems to be settling in.  Last I heard my hubs said he was relaxing in the sun.  The other ewe that still has milk joined the herd too, but she won't have anything to do with any of the lambs.  Her milk doesn't seem to be drying up and I'm getting concerned about the size of her teats.  Hope she's not getting an infection...ugh.  Thought I would add a pic of Zuma and his mom and Zuma today.  He has a 7 yr old girl who loves him and he will be well taken care of!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your ewe, and the other ewe's twins     Zuma looks great and it sounds like he'll do well.


----------



## Mindi (Apr 21, 2015)

You know this is too weird...I love my sheep, but over the last year that we've had them, I got a pic here and there of the herd, but in my profile pic, that was the only one I had taken a close-up of any of my 4 ewes and that's Zuma's mom that passed this morning.  Glad that we have that pic to remember her by #2.  He's also taking a bottle very well and hope tomorrow's not so cold and windy and he can play with the others!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry for your losses. Glad you have the photo to remember your ewe by. Hope the little guy thrives! Also hope the other mom who lost the twins gets "right".


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Aww!! I'm so sorry Mindi!  Glad you have Zuma and, as @Latestarter said, your photo to remember her by!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 21, 2015)

So sorry you lost your ewe!  Baby is adorable!


----------



## Fireflyfarms (Apr 27, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loses. He looks adorable, best of luck with him!


----------

